
Apollo 8 Crashed on Global TV: The 50th Anniversary of Apollo 8 - edward
https://medium.com/@barryvacker/apollo-8-crashed-on-global-tv-the-50th-anniversary-of-apollo-8-and-what-it-meant-fe2f497805f8
======
masonic

      a creationist in the White House in the person of VP Mike Pence
    

The VP doesn't live in the White House.

